# High Value Treats



## DrogoNevets (5 mo ago)

Hi all,
So our 4.5m pup is the pickiest eater in the world. Fact!

So what high value treats can you suggest? She absolutely LOOOOOOVES pork sausages and cheddar cheese.

Obviously these arent the greatest for teaching new behaviours and giving lots for different reasons.

So what high value treats wont give her a dicky tummy, and are good for use in learning important things (eg recall, loose lead walking - these are our big 2 at present, but there are others we are trying in the mean time).

Drogo


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes I will cut chicken breast (trim off all fat, no skin) or lean round steak (trim off any fat) into tiny pieces. Slow bake in the oven on 250 degrees until they lack most moisture, but are not crispy. That is the highest value treat to my dogs. The other treats they love are made by vital essential. Heifer’s favorite are the green tripe, and duck. She likes the fish too, but I have to limit those so it does not both her stomach.


----------



## DrogoNevets (5 mo ago)

We are considering trying chicken, but want to have 2 or 3 options to vary them as Ziva seems to really like variety in her life.

Unfortunately Vital Essentials don't appear to be available in the UK.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Cheese!
A small piece does the trick. Our 1 cat loves cheese also. 
At night when my wife says" kennel" the 2 beasts and 1 cat RACE to their room to get a treat.
Who knew you could train a cat!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

mine love pretty much everything, I can flash up a piece of baby carrot and they will work for it... for training classes I like to use freeze dried one ingredient types. for at home training I also use home made dehydrated low fat beef or different type of organs - I make those about once a month and put them in small zip lock bags in the freezer, so that I have a supply almost all the time.


----------



## DrogoNevets (5 mo ago)

Gabica said:


> mine love pretty much everything, I can flash up a piece of baby carrot and they will work for it... for training classes I like to use freeze dried one ingredient types. for at home training I also use home made dehydrated low fat beef or different type of organs - I make those about once a month and put them in small zip lock bags in the freezer, so that I have a supply almost all the time.


Oh to have a food focused puppy! Ziva doesn't care much for food. It has been a struggle to get her eating at all at times. I am supremely jealous!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

DrogoNevets said:


> Oh to have a food focused puppy! Ziva doesn't care much for food. It has been a struggle to get her eating at all at times. I am supremely jealous!


lol, generally it is. except when you visit someone else's house who is freefeeding their cat and before you know your pup tears out right as you enter their house, dashes thru several rooms to get to their kitchen, frightens their cat and eats the cat food before you and the owners of the house and cat get there...
or when you show your dog and the judge pretends to offer a treat to get your dogs attention and your dog walks up to the judge all tail wagging not wanting to move as he is waiting for the promised treat from him. 
so we have some food related stories ourselves. 😆


----------



## Ozy67 (11 mo ago)

We get dried liver cake from the local doggy deli that we break into pieces and use for recall training, but we use it sparingly because it is quite rich. It's like crack for dogs!

We've also used JR Pet Products pate for loose lead walking, which works really well.


----------



## DrogoNevets (5 mo ago)

Ozy67 said:


> We get dried liver cake from the local doggy deli that we break into pieces and use for recall training, but we use it sparingly because it is quite rich. It's like crack for dogs!
> 
> We've also used JR Pet Products pate for loose lead walking, which works really well.


Can you elaborate on how to use a pate for loose lead walking? sounds ... messy


----------



## Ozy67 (11 mo ago)

<<deleted>>


----------



## Ozy67 (11 mo ago)

DrogoNevets said:


> Can you elaborate on how to use a pate for loose lead walking? sounds ... messy


Haha - yeah it does sound messy, but it's quite firm, especially once it's been in the fridge for a while. Some flavours are more firm than others. It comes in a roll which we keep in the fridge and cut it up into little cubes when we go out, and then use as you would any other treat. On a walk we mix it in with kibble so that the reward is sometimes high value (pate) and sometimes lower value (kibble). We've been told this keeps them more interested, not knowing when the high value treat will hit!

We also have a tube of liver paste which you can squeeze a pea-sized blob from for the dog to eat as a reward, but to be honest we've not used that much yet.


----------

